# Fromm Family Dog food



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am thinking about ordering some Fromm food for Gucci. As of the last few weeks, she no longer *likes* the Pro plan! She won't eat it, and has been very whiny....probably because she's hungry!

She is eating some wet Cesar for dinner, but I also want her to eat dry food too.

I found some reasonable prices on the 5 lb bags of Fromm. Has anyone else tried the Fromm dry? Did the dogs like it? Which flavor?

http://www.dogfooddirect.com/FrommFour-StarDryandCannedOrderChart.htm

I know Tom feeds it to his dogs. Tom, do you feed the dry or wet? or both?

Thanks,
Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kara, i know of a few breeders on this site (Kimberly & Tom, i think) that just love their food. I cannot find it here. I guess i could order it. But i would like to sample it 1st.
But to address you other concern. Both Tripp & Dreamer will LOVE a food for awhile then all of a sudden quit eating it. I have tried to say 'you will eat that or nothing!' but after about 2-3 days i just cant do it any longer and i give in. I read that is a common issue with them. So i always carry a few different varieties of food(they HATE dry). I have to say that Tripp loves the food i have been feeding him for a couple months but Dreamer wont touch it<sigh>.
I sure wich i could find something they love & will ALWAYS love!! I feel your pain.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! I'm miffed. I hate to hear her whining because she is hungry, but I can't feed her the Cesar she likes all the time either, because it lacks any nutritional value. 

I think $15 is a reasonable price for a 5 lb bag, maybe I should get all 4 and just keep switching them so she never bores of the food? lol

Thanks!
Kara


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Kara,*

I remember reading somewhere on here that some people add a bit of warm or hot water to the dry food, stir it up it makes a kind of gravy, and their dog loves it.

Janet


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I tried that! lol, didn't work.

I even sprinkled a little grated cheese on it and she ate the cheese and NOT the food!  

Thank you 
Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Right now Dreamer eats Innova Evo or Natures Variety prairie canned & Tripp eats Natures Variety prairie canned & raw. Tripp loves it(this week ) but Dreamer has an iron will as she can be stubborn. i have also tried to add water to Canidae dry & Innova Evo dry. Neither one would touch it. The breeder fed them Canidae dry so i bought this huge bag but they wont touch it!
Yes, i have tried the cheese trick-didnt work!! Ate the cheese only.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I had a terrible time changing Riley’s food his stomach is so sensitive. In an older thread Kimberly was talking about Fromm food so I decided to give it a try, I change him over very slowly but he LOVES it. When I use to put his old food down he would just walk away then go back and eat about an hour later I didn’t think to much about it I figured well he’s eating when he’s hungry. Now as soon as I say who wants breakfast both my boys go running to the kitchen and stand by the closed waiting for me to get there food and they both eat right away. Another thing I noticed while I was changing over Riley would just eat the Fromm, leave the old food then go to Mont’s bowl & push him out of the way so he could get his Fromm LOL the little bugger.

Thank you again Kimberly & Tom, I love the fact that my boys are enjoying their meals and Riley did not get sick once. :whoo:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Are you sure we dont have the same dog Kara!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Which flavor did you get them? 

I'm glad to hear they like it, it gives me hope! 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Shannon....LOL, we might! ound:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have not tried Fromms but I did find the Paul Newman food in a local pet store . 
We are in the middle of a kitchen remodel and I decided I needed something as a back up . They eat kibble and they also like the canned . I have tried both and they like both . I give them the adult dry even though Cosmo is only 11 months . The canned chicken with rice is very good also - it is pricey 
A note from Cosmo - I scratch at the cabinet where Mom stores the kibble . Trust me guys its good - we like it and Mom can be a little slow finding it so I have to remind her where she put it . We like here to mix it together with the canned . It is yummy ..! 
Newman's was not on the recall list as it is called Organic and therefore goes through different preparation .
Just a FYI for the finicky eaters . Cosmo is no longer finicky since he has a best friend and a little competition. MAybe you should ivite someone over for dinner and a little pate !!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We feed the Chicken alaVeg dry kibble. They eat it dry or sometimes we sprinkle a little liver powder or chicken on it just for variety. We only feed canned food to moms right after they whelp puppies just because for some reason that's what they prefer or it goes down easy. Pam makes all these decisions. She can read their minds.

We are getting ready to switch foods only because we just do every so often. Pam is still researching.

We have had zero problems with Fromm and will go back to it after a switch or two.

So far it's the only one on our keeper list.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, switch it BEFORE they choose not to eat it!!! Thats a good plan. Tom please keep us informed with what you all find when you research your food. Thanks!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Tom,

How often do you switch foods? I'd love to hear what you choose, I am going to go ahead and order the chicken ala veg and one of the fish varieties.

I bet the moms enjoy the canned Fromms on those special days.

Glad to know I am not the only one with finicky eater.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ops sorry Kara, Chicken ala veg dry is the one I got. Good luck I hope Gucci likes it.

Yes Tom please do keep us updated. Thanks


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Where do you get that dog food at Yoda is so picky on what he eats I would love to try it with yoda


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Does fromm give them bad breath at all? The food yoda is eating right now does so I need to switch his food ew


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I feed the Salmon A La Veg to my adults and the puppies get the Fromm Puppy Gold. None of the adults liked it the first couple of days, but now they all eat it quite well. I also get the duck (wet) for an occasional treat to be mixed into the adult food.

For those of you that can't find it, most stores will not stock it on their shelves, but you can get it pretty easily once you find out how. In Northern California, the distributor who carries Pedigree, Iams and Eukanuba also carries Fromm, so if you go to any store that carries any of the other three brands, they can special order the Fromm for you. 

I contacted Fromm directly to get in touch with the distributor to find out which brands they serve together. Of course, a large chain store probably won't take the time to special order something for you, but the independently owned usually will.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I found a pet store that will try to get it in for me as a special order to bad I cany just buy a sample I have given away so much dog food because yoda would not eat it I hope he will eat this the food he has not he dont likebut he will eat it if I leave it out all day which I dont like to do he will eat it at night only never during the day or in the morning Thanks for the information


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I have found that yoda will eat dry food better if I add water to make a gravy it like he dont like hard food and his teeth are white I brush them reg. so I know its not his teeth or his gums he wont even play with toys that are hard only soft toys


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I switched from Royal Canin to Blue Buffalo. I don't know if it's a coincidence, but Shelby's tear staining went away. They get the Blue Buffalo kibble mixed with Little Cesar and some Missing Link sprinkled on top. They really like this combo. I am giving them less of the LC and more kibble at one meal, because the LC is not a very good food. 

I tried the Fromms, but the backed away from it, like it was haunted or something. Maybe I should give it another try?!


----------



## Eileen Marshall (Apr 6, 2007)

Let me add another one to the list. IM feeding Ben Urban Wolf. It is a meal that I mix with raw hamburg and Sunflower oil, and water. I mix it up and put it in muffin tins freeze it and then take out a couple a day. I also feed Azmura kibble It is holistic health recipe. I feed him a small portion at lunch. He loves the Urban wolf and you can change them over in one meal. He has never had loose poops and does well on it. This is the first dog that I have raised on Organic, holistic diet. I should be adding sardines or fish oil. I have that on order. Any one ever heard of it? Would love some feed back. I think the Azmura is close to the Formns


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Michele, that is so funny- my boys backed away from the timberwolf wild and natural and nature variety kibble that way like it was haunted too. they then rubbed their snouts on the ground just from the smell. That is the best way to describe it. "Like it was haunted".


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was feeding Fromm's once we got Sammy late March. That was the food he was used to. I bought Fromm's several times, but started buying Origen a few weeks ago. The boys love it! They love Fromm's too, but I think Origen is a bit better for them. There is no grain and it's made here in Canada and well..... a few other reasons.

Fromm's is a very good food, Kara. I was giving them Chicken a la Veg. If you can find samples to try out, it might stop you from having to waste any if Gucci doesn't like it. Feeding dry is necessary to help them keep their teeth clean. If you only feed wet, and you're right about the lack of many nutrients in Little Caesar, she may have a lot of plaque on her teeth.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!

I think I will order the $15/ 5 lb bag online and see how that goes before I go to the trouble of finding a pet store that is willing to order it for me. I'll also look into the other organics. I just want to find a dry that she likes, because I don't want to feed her wet all the time.

Eileen, I like your idea of freezing the food in muffin tins! I was making Gucci homemade food for awhile and that would've maken things so much easier and I would've wasted less of it. Great idea.

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Kara,
I don't have a picky eater, but I do have a spoiled dog:eyebrows: . I boil a large batch and chicken every few weeks and freeze the individual pieces. Brady gets chicken mixed with his dry food for every meal. Needless to say, this is a big hit. It is really easy with freezing it. I only make it every few weeks and I just pull a new one out of the freezer when I need it. May be worth a try.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Canned food is all my pups will eats. I have tried a few premium brands of dry food(have added water also) and they wont even touch it. Does anyone have any suggestions? I have tried the 'you better eat-thats all your getting'. But i gave in by day 2 or 3! Dreamer has an iron will.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shannon, I mix the dry with the canned. Then I know they are getting some of the good stuff. Sometimes I will give them dry with chicken. I found a really good food on the internet. It is the gourmet dog food co. in NY. They do real food and it is frozen in individul portions and delivered. The dogs loved it. However, when you add the delivery costs, it is prohibitive. I can probably make it fresh myself.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I tried mixing canned with dry. They wouldnt touch it. I have Tripp on a raw diet from Natures Variety Prairie that he loves(for now). Dreamer is the real tough one. SHe started eating Innova Evo well so i bought canned & dry. Now she wont eat it. I will put cheese on it but she will just pick it off.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paige, do you REALLY think you will ever stop buying puppies???
eace:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I'm down here in Canada so I don't think the food which is discussed on this forum is really offered down here but we feed Radar the Small Breed Eukanuba. He really likes it. We soak it a little bit so it's a little crunchy. He shunned the wet food when it was totally soaked. He gobbles it right up. I guess he should be able to eat it from now on. The Breeder gave it to him when she had him so he should be used to it. 

Derek..


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Actually Derek it is  I decided to look it up and I notice that some Global pet food locations carry it. If you go to the website for Fromm's you can find which retailers carry it. They told me it would be about $17 CDN for a 5lb bag.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Ok sounds good I shall check it out. I get concerned though about the adjustment. I would hate to switch food if I don't have to (If it's not broke don't fix it... ). I'll wait and see what Radar prefers as he gets older.

Thanks for the tip.

Derek


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

No problem Derek, and I understand your sentiment. Maybe see and wait it out. The main thing is that your lovely pup gets his nutrition and he grows nicely. I just figured I'd find out if this food was offered here, as I have heard many rave reviews because of the holisitc nutrition in it


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think I am going to switch to Fromm's. They are almost through the Blue Buffalo, so this would be a good time. Tonight I gave them kibble with 1/2 the amount of Little Cesar and added Fromm's Duck and Potato Gravy. They ate like it was their last meal. Also, today I found a local pet store that just started to carry Fromm's about 3 weeks ago...kismet!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just ordered it today from waggintails.com, hopefully it will be here soon  I'll let you know how it goes. I'm probably going to try some Merrick Wet food too, instead of the Cesar.

One thing at a time, she still prefers wet food, and I don't want to cut that out all together.. 

Kara


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

*Fromm's canned foods....*

Hi everybody!

Barney loves the Fromm's chicken and vegetable dry...and I was going to add some of the canned, but our reputable pet food provider told me yesterday that the canned Fromm's is made in China and that they have stopped carrying it! I haven't taken the time to check this out, but these owners are very careful about what they put in their store to sell to their long-time customers!

I bought some canned Merrick to add to the dry Fromm's...Barney loves it!!!! He has been eating very well lately (dry Fromm's and a bit of Caesar) but I wanted to get away from the Caesar cause it is so $$$$ when he eats one package each day! He has been finicky in the past, and I want to keep him happy and healthy!

Marge and Barney


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I was wondering, to what age do you keep them on puppy type dry food?? Can you add a good quality wet food to their puppy kibble??

Janet


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I had heard also that Fromm's canned food is made in China. I checked it out, and their website says it is made in China at a human food plant. They say they were unable to get a human food plant in the US to make their canned food. However, any food made in China concerns me, so I decided if I switched to Fromm's, I'd only buy their dry food which is made in Wisconsin.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Leeann,

I'm going by your recommendations from Riley & Monte and ordering Fromm food today for Kohana. I found an online site and have so much food in my basket - almost all flavors of the canned and the chicken kibble + treats too! Do you think I'm going overboard!!!opcorn: op2: I remember Kimberly posting that she feeds her girls and puppies Fromm so here goes! After all the food scare I have been feeding Kohana homemade food and Newman's kibble mixed with Candide and human baby food - the meat sticks in a jar. The canned Fromm looks good enough for us to eat - yummy! Thanks!

Libby & Kohana


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I have my from coming to a store that is picking it up from one of there other stores so I will try it with yoda I did fine a treat Yoda just loves and it is 100% chicken breast They are freezed dryed Im so excited its called chicken nibble. I went into pet people today and the cashier ask if Yoda could have a treat and of course I told her go ahead and try he has refused every kind of treat there is I doubt he will eat it. So true they are like 2 year kids she broke one in half and gave it to him he act like he had not ate in days . So of course i bought the big can LOL And while I was there a lady came in with cotton dogs and she referred me to a groomer OH boy I thought so I went right across the street to where she told me to go and Yoda has an appointment tomarrow to get groom Im keeping my fingers crossed I figure they cant do to bad since yoda coat is so short LOL. And they are pretty cheap for what you get Includes shampoo conditioner ears eyes teeth nails anaul glands for 25.00 the last place charged me 60.00 and look what they did . I will see how this place works out I sure hope they do a good job I hate cutting Yoda nails I do it but I still hate it he has white nails and Black nail I know on # 2 Hav when I do get one will be for sure all white nails never again will I get black,.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Good Luck to all of you changing, I hope all the kids love their new food. yum yum.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all!

We switched Lito to the dry Fromm's (chicken a la veg and salmon a la veg, we alternate somewhat). He loves them both, and we have heard great things about their dry food plant in Wisconsin. They also don't add preservatives of the BHT variety that some commercial foods use, they only use vitamins and tocopherols as preservatives. You can order Fromm's from www.amazon.com. That site sells everything! It is at a pretty reasonable price too (@30-35$ for a 15 lb bag I believe, which is pretty good considering all of their ingredients are guaranteed to be from Wisconsin).


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great news!!!!!!

The Fromm's came here today and she LOVES IT! I was eager to see if she'd eat it, even though she just had lunch a few hours ago. I put out some chicken ala veg and some whitefish and she gobbled up BOTH!

I'm pretty excited. lol

And really happy with the company I ordered it from! They ship at the *speed of light*! I just ordered it on Tuesday afternoon and wasn't expecting it that quick through UPS ground, but they upgraded me for free to 2 day! Love companies like that! The shipping cost were really reasonable too for the heavy size items! I ordered from:

http://www.waggintails.com/store/Search.php?sstring=&x=31&y=8

They have a vast selection of organic/natural products, and also reviews from customers, which is a perk.

I'm also Surprised how BIG the 5 lb bag is! I was expecting it to be half the size. Great deal for $15!

Shannon, I'll send you some samples for your guys to see if they like it before you order. How's that? 

WOO HOO.....let's just hope she doesn't get finicky on me again anytime soon. I'll just alternate flavors and hope that works.

Kara


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*food*

I have switched to the Puppy Chicken Kibble from Three Dog Bakery, all natural with healthy ingredents, you can check their web-site.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thats great news Kara. I hope Gucci continues to enjoy it. 
I am actually thrilled I just found a store 15 min. away that keeps it on the shelf, I'm going today to see what other yum yum & fun stuff they may have.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaay, Kara!! Glad Gucci loves the new stuff!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I just went to Pet Club to get Oliver's regular food and they NOW carry Fromm's!!!!! Yeah!
I asked them to carry it before but was told "No they wouldn't get it!"
I brought some for him to try and he loved it.








Thanks for the recommendation Kimberly and everyone.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda dont like it any more he ate it 3 times and that was it


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

This feeding business can be maddening. Biscuit is so bored with his kibble. We're currently on Innova Evo . He will eat it usually if I put a tsp. of low-sodium chicken broth on it, like the vet said. Sometimes I shred a little chicken into it. I'll be anxious to know if Gucci likes the Fromm's as much as Riley & Monte do. I may order some, too.

Whoops, update, sounds like Gucci loved it! Oliver, too! Hope they have it at Pet Club, Novato, where I go.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She does love it. I bought the Dry Chicken ala Veg and the Dry Whitefish. In fact, we are almost out.

I usually melt a little shredded cheddar on it and she gobbles it up when she's hungry. Of course, her appetite...well, that's a whole other story! lol

BUT....I was suspecting the Fromm's was causing eye stains, but she's been eating it for a few months and the stains just started back last week. It might be from the water, because there are alot of minerals in the local water? I just don't know.

I think I'll continue the Fromms and change her water. I'm really pleased with the food so far, assuming that's not the staining reason.

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico is starting to turn up his nose at his kibble. He was eating it really well, but now to try to get him to eat it I'm adding chicken broth, powdered egg yolk, a little meat from our meals and some cheese and mixing it all up, and somehow he manages to eat everything BUT the kibble. It's almost like a talent! If I wait long enough and don't give him anything else, he'll eventually break down and eat, but then I feel bad. 

So, I decided to try Fromm's, and looked up the retailers on their website and went to the closest one listed to buy it. And they didn't carry it. Go figure. While I was there I picked up sample packs of Wellness (4 varieties), Solid Gold (2 varieties), Innova, Innova Evo and another food, the name of which escapes me. But I'm not sure how to go about trying them. I know I should phase them in slowly, and I assume one at a time. Is it best to try all of the varieties of one brand in a row, or alternate? How much time do I leave in between one type and another? And what are the chances that he'll like a food because it's new and different, and then reject it as soon as I buy a 5 lb. bag? Nico only eats 1/2 cup of kibble a day, so it'll probably take me a while to work through my samples and see what he likes. I'd love advice from someone who has been through this.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What I do when testing a new food...I put out a little bowl with maybe a 1/4 cup of the new food in it. This is after they have eaten their regular meal in the morning. If they just taste it, I know they probably will not eat it. But if they eat it, it's probably a good bet they will continue to eat it. Then you can gradually add it to their old food until they get used to it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm..

You dont' want my advice! I just put it out there. ound: BUT, Gucci has a stomach of STEEL and can handle just about anything or change without diarrhea or constipation. Her stools are the same no matter what.

SHE also has the exceptional talent of eating everything BUT the kibble. I even MELT the cheese on the kibble and she sucks the cheese off and spits the kibble out. Crazy.

Let us know how Nico likes it!

My problem w/ the kibble, is she seems to get "bored" with it after a few months. I should've gone the sample route.

Tonight, she got a soft taco for dinner, but that's a whole other story! Spoiled.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's new favorite food is pasta. And this is a dog that hates most anything.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I take the samples and put out a little taste test. 3-4 different ones at one time-- a 10 kernals of each. the ones that get eaten I try that one for a while mixed in to their old food- but usually they pick out the new kibble--- you are supposed to transition slowly- but I have not found that possible. Oh and most likely they will stop eating once you buy the bag. But if you are ruthless and don't give them a choice eventually they will eat....so they say... I have never been able to stand my ground.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh and most likely they will stop eating once you buy the bag.


Well, I pretty much took that as a given. I tried out one of my sample foods in Nico's dinner tonight. I put out about 2/3 of his regular Pro Plan Selects and 1/3 Innova Evo. He turned his nose up at it. I then added broth and shredded cheese and sprinkled freeze dried liver on top. Still no go. The little brat is now upstairs watching High School Musical II on television and his dinner is sitting downstairs, untouched.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Just thought I would share that Duncan loves his Merrick Puppy Plate.It is organice and has pieces of chicken,peas and carrots.Duncan gobbles it up in under a minute.Just to change things up we may buy the canned Merrick and mix it in with his kibble.A friend that told me about it said the canned smelled so much like human food she was almost tempted to taste it,LOL!!!
Kara,
Great news that Gucci likes the new food!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> I then added broth and shredded cheese and sprinkled freeze dried liver on top. Still no go. The little brat is now upstairs watching High School Musical II on television and his dinner is sitting downstairs, untouched.


LOL, Nico is a real HAV!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

dotndani said:


> Just thought I would share that Duncan loves his Merrick Puppy Plate.It is organice and has pieces of chicken,peas and carrots.Duncan gobbles it up in under a minute.Just to change things up we may buy the canned Merrick and mix it in with his kibble.A friend that told me about it said the canned smelled so much like human food she was almost tempted to taste it,LOL!!!
> Kara,
> Great news that Gucci likes the new food!!


Dot, that's exactly what Kubrick gets for dinner (wet Puppy Plate mixed with kibble) he LOVES his Merrick food - breakfast and lunch he gets dry Merrick only. I have never ever added anything to it and he eats it all up. And the wet really DOES smell good. And that's because I hate the smell of dog food. This one, however, I put it in the microwave before giving it to him and it actually smells like chicken cooked for humans! I haven't tried it yet, but Kubrick sure likes it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well Milo hated the Timberwolf dog food the breeder recommended so I finally tried Fromm Puppy Gold. I should say I have my sons two dogs with me now also since his family is on vacation. Trying to keep the food separate for the older dogs and Milo is proving to be a juggling act, but the older ones immediately ran to his bowl and loved it. I think he did too. Here's hoping.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I stopped buying Fromm when I found that my shop here had Orijen. It's all Cdn. and mostly meats with some fruits, plants and veggies as well as extra vitamins. They loved it ...... at first. :frusty: 

These days, it takes patience to get them to eat their kibble. They won't eat "just" kibble, the bums! I used to buy canned and mix a spoonful into their kibble and that worked great! For a while....... They keep me guessing, I tell ya ! :frusty:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley still loves his Fromm food, I brought a new bag home the other day and he went nuts trying to get it open. Video is a little dark.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That is such a hoot!! Poor, poor Riley. Just couldn't get to the food fast enough. lol Cute !


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Riley sure is persistent. He's also very cute.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann,

Gucci just watched the WHOLE video! IT was SOO cute, she just kept tilting her head from side to side!! ound: And even barked at Riley (she was giving him tips on how to open it!) haha.

Very cute!

I wish I could find a food that she loved that much. I have been feeding her the Fromm's chicken, and she does like that better than the other stuff I tried. I think I might still feed it from time to time.

Kara


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Leeanne,
that video was a hoot!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

That video was a riot. I don't think I'll ever get that reaction to a bag of kibble. Now maybe if I dropped the package of pre-cooked bacon. . .


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I love that video of Riley! He's so cute! The boy does seem to have a good appetite. Maddie has a good appetite, but if Fromm's is that good, I just may have to try it.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well I have been feeding homecooked only but then I was having issues with their poop it seemed too be a little on the soft side so now I add a handful of Newman's adult food to each dish and mix it with the chicken soup homecooked mixture .
So far so good they both love it and eat well and the poop is a better consistency .
I know that that the Newman's is healthy and nutritious . It is made in Canada not China .
Oh yes the petsitter was fantastic and she made the homecooked food for the boys and it smelled delicious - much better than mine .. 
Now we can go on our cruise . Yeah !!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I got Dora Fromm's last night and to say she loves it is an understatement! She ate so much I was nervous she was going to be sick!

Amanda


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

For some reason I see this as a new possible slogan:



ama0722 said:


> She ate so much I was nervous she was going to be sick!
> 
> Amanda


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Amanda, what flavor did you get? I just got my order by mail and ordered the chicken and the salmon one. I am finishing up Wee Bits by Solid Gold and that one is salmon so this morning she got a combo of Fromm's Chicken and Wee Bits. Kohana too wolfed it down! She can be so picky ~ I'm happy to see she loves her kibble!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I give mine the Chicken a la Veg. I tried the salmon, but they didn't like it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We just finished our gold of wee bits (yeah I know you are suppose to mix but we didn't have much left!) and I got the chicken a la veg. So far so good!

Anne- well if they want to give Dora some free dog food, I will video tape it <BG>

Amanda


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I have been feeding Bacci the Fromm's Puppy Gold for the past 5 months, he is 8 months old now, and he loves it. I also tried Merricks Puppy Plate, but he didn't care for that one. I will probably start him on the Fromm's adult food when he is a little older.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Ever since I switched Bogart to raw food 2 months ago he hasn't once turned his nose up at the food. If anything he begs for it. When I put the food on the counter he and Brando start jumping up and down and cry for it. That was something that was totally new to me.

Every 16 days I switch to a new meat so they always get some variety. Chicken, Lamb, Beef, Turkey, Venison. 

When I was feeding kibble I had the best results from Evo and Timberwolf Southwest Chicken.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Posh is a picky one...

I mix Fromm's Duck and Potato and Natures' Variety Prairie Kibble Chicken and Brown Rice, and I add one tablespoon of "wet" food into each bowl, usually Merrick or Nature's Variety.

This is some of the best food out there and sometimes she still snubs it.

I figure if she's pooping regularly she's fine. Just like when i was breastfeeding my kids. Yikes!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Along with the Fromm's, I also give them EVO Red Meat small bites with something else added. Sometimes it's Little Cesar, meatballs, and tonight it was roasted chicken. Ever since I have been giving them this combo of kibble, their poop has been much better and not as often.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, I don't have a Hav yet. In the planning stages, but boy am I taking notes! I already have a notebook started from clothes to food to vaccines.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Every 16 days I switch to a new meat so they always get some variety. Chicken, Lamb, Beef, Turkey, Venison.


You have very lucky dogs! Sounds delicious. I just went through a few months of diagnosing food allergies in one of my dogs, which apparently surface commonly around 3-5 years of age when their immune systems fully mature. My friend's vet suggested leaving some protein sources "untried" so you can use them in a food trial for allergies if you need to in the future. It has to be something that they have never ever been exposed to. We chose rabbit. There is also venison, kangaroo, and I'm sure even more exotic ones....they are all pricey :biggrin1:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Jane said:


> You have very lucky dogs! Sounds delicious. I just went through a few months of diagnosing food allergies in one of my dogs, which apparently surface commonly around 3-5 years of age when their immune systems fully mature. My friend's vet suggested leaving some protein sources "untried" so you can use them in a food trial for allergies if you need to in the future. It has to be something that they have never ever been exposed to. We chose rabbit. There is also venison, kangaroo, and I'm sure even more exotic ones....they are all pricey :biggrin1:


What were you feeding your dogs at the time? It's far more common to develop allergies when feeding one type of kibble for a long time. I've actually heard it the opposite, that you should in fact rotate your dogs food every couple of bags as it provides a better variety of nutrients as well as helps preventing possible allergies from developing.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> What were you feeding your dogs at the time? It's far more common to develop allergies when feeding one type of kibble for a long time. I've actually heard it the opposite, that you should in fact rotate your dogs food every couple of bags as it provides a better variety of nutrients as well as helps preventing possible allergies from developing.


I was feeding Wellness, then switched to homecooking for 3 months during the dog food recall disaster (feeding a variety of proteins and grains, like beef, fish, chicken, turkey, organ meats, and oatmeal, barley, brown rice), then switched back to Wellness. That is when the allergies started.

Lincoln's brother also started with a chicken-based kibble, switched to a lamb-based kibble, and then his allergies surfaced.

However, some of this might have to do more with the age of the dog more than the food. Also, we think Lincoln is allergic to morning glories (which we planted for the first time last summer when the allergies started). Sweet potatoes are in the morning-glory botanical family, and the Wellness has sweet potatoes in it. So that may have been the cause.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> It's far more common to develop allergies when feeding one type of kibble for a long time. I've actually heard it the opposite, that you should in fact rotate your dogs food every couple of bags as it provides a better variety of nutrients as well as helps preventing possible allergies from developing.


Now I'm really confused. I've always heard that you shouldn't switch foods a lot because of the potential for allergies. I've kept my guys on Pro Plan Selects, which was what the breeder started them on, although I switch between the Turkey, Salmon and Lamb varieties. Is that what you mean by rotating?


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm glad to see this topic here because I was just about to post a question. Amy started out on Purina Pro Plan & had horrible tear staining. Just switched her to Core (I did this over 3 days), now she doesn't want to eat much at all & has diarrhea...ick! It's been about a week, the tear staining has improved, but now we have this issue. I cooked her white rice last night & gave her a tiny bit of food this morning. Do you think I should just go back to the purina or stick w/the Core & hope she adjusts?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Core made Oliver uke:!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Wellness Core got good reviews on the dog food analysis site, so I can see why you switched her from the Purina. I don't know if I would trust anything from Purina, it seems like Pro Plan is a good dog food, from what I've found on the internet...but frankly, it seems like a lot of food "looks good."

I fed my dogs (border collie and great dane) Nutro dry foods because they seemed like quality dog food. I have totally regretted that, as I truly believe I poisoned my dogs. My dearest bc died of heart failure due to liver complications a.e. "extremely high amounts of toxins and enzymes in her liver." I have since done a lot of research on dog foods, and have found over 100 pet owners who have complained that their Nutro dry food (not recalled, and said to be totally safe by the company) has contributed to the death or illness of a pet.

I feel terrible.

My biggest advice is for those of you who can't do the home cooked thing, which includes me, is don't trust any product coming out of China. I give Posh Solid Gold and Sister Joan treats (both made in the U.S., Sister Joan is made in Minnesota by a German Shepherd Breeder/Nun), Nature's Variety Instinct dry kibble mixed with Merrick or Canidae canned varieties. Somedays she won't eat what I put out and the next day I put the EXACT same thing out and she "cleans her plate."

I know it's terrible to watch a little dog refuse to eat, but I truly trust that because she is eliminating regularly, she is not starving.

She does get diarrhea if I give her too much wet food, and especially if the food is a wet lamb. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mom23girls said:


> I'm glad to see this topic here because I was just about to post a question. Amy started out on Purina Pro Plan & had horrible tear staining. Just switched her to Core (I did this over 3 days), now she doesn't want to eat much at all & has diarrhea...ick! It's been about a week, the tear staining has improved, but now we have this issue. I cooked her white rice last night & gave her a tiny bit of food this morning. Do you think I should just go back to the purina or stick w/the Core & hope she adjusts?


Hi Jen,

I would recommend trying a third food, actually. If the Purina Pro Plan gave her horrible staining, no need to go back to that. The Core might be too high in protein for her. Lincoln got the runs on Innova Evo (another high protein food) - it was just too rich for him, although many have had great success with it. There are a number of good kibbles out there, by Wellness (the regular line), Solid Gold, Fromm's, etc. You can check out their websites and see lists of ingredients, or just go to the store and start reading the backs of the bags 

Good luck! Like anything, you just have to try it to see how it agrees with her. Maybe you can find a pet store that has little sample bags to try!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

we started coco on fromms about four months ago. she gets it with water in the PM, which she gobbles down but in the AM I feed it to her dry and it takes her all day to eat. we buy the 5lb bag (16.99$) and change the flavor each bag. i think the 15lb bag would get stale or bugs before shhe finished it.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Amy gets 1/2 cup in the am & 1/2 cup pm. How much do you feed? I wonder if they need the same amount if they're on a higher quality food. Amy isn't a big eater & I throw ALOT in the garbage. About how long does the 5lb bag last?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jen, a 5-lb. bag should last a while. Seal it well with a clip or something and keep it somewhere dark and not too warm. I feed the boys 1/3 cup kibble a.m. and 1/3 cup p.m. along with some toppers, though there are times they only get 1/3 cup kibble in their day as later on, I'll give some raw N.Variety. If I add a lot of canned, or some of my homemade dog stew, I'll reduce some of the kibble as well. 

Ricky is 16 lbs. and sometimes eats some of what Sammy leaves behind. Sammy, 9 lbs., doesn't have as voracious an appetite as Ricky.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

amanda, we arn't too far away from you, where do you buy your fromms? we drive into orange co. about 40 min. each way now. i know of a pet store in montrose that sells fromms (i grew up there) but nothing closer.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I buy those tupperware cereal containers at Walmart or Target and keep dogfood in those. They really do help keep it fresh and not go stale. Well worth the few bucks.

Gucci likes the Wellness Core better than the fromms. I put a little on her plate this morning with her homecooked and drizzled a little k9RX on it mixed with water, like a sauce..and she inhaled ALL of it. She's been eating really well the last week. I'm wondering what the heck is wrong with her? lol She never eats this many meals in a row!!

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Doc's breeder recommended Canine Caviar...I've switched to that and all three dogs seem to enjoy it. I only feed dry kibble.....

Kara, maybe she had a touch of the flu or something....of course, with all the extra goodies you put on the dry food, I'd eat it too!! LOL!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

have you tried wellness? django hates to eat and eats daily with wellness. he eats the chicken flavor, he's got a very sensative belly and this seems to be what works for him. he hates their canned version but eats the dry throughout the day.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Maggie has to eat Hills l/d and it only comes in a 20lb bag. I can't get it in a smaller bag. I don't know how to keep that much food fresh for her since she eats such small amounts. The vet told me to call the company. I did that yesterday and I want to pass this info on to anyone who might be having the same problem as I am. They said DO NOT freeze small amounts. There is danger in the thawing process. Mold could develop and that could be lethal if consumed. Also they said store it in the bag only. Do not remove the food from the bag that the bag is made to keep the food fresh until the date stamped on the bag. As long as it is stored that way the food will remain fresh until that date stamped. I have been storing this huge amount of food in a tight plastic container all this time. I thought I was doing the best thing and it was not. So if anyone has to use perscription Hills l/d, that is the storage instructions from the company.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Lola,

Why does your Maggie have to eat Hill L/D???

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> Maggie has to eat Hills l/d and it only comes in a 20lb bag. I can't get it in a smaller bag. I don't know how to keep that much food fresh for her since she eats such small amounts. The vet told me to call the company. I did that yesterday and I want to pass this info on to anyone who might be having the same problem as I am. They said DO NOT freeze small amounts. There is danger in the thawing process. Mold could develop and that could be lethal if consumed. Also they said store it in the bag only. Do not remove the food from the bag that the bag is made to keep the food fresh until the date stamped on the bag. As long as it is stored that way the food will remain fresh until that date stamped. I have been storing this huge amount of food in a tight plastic container all this time. I thought I was doing the best thing and it was not. So if anyone has to use perscription Hills l/d, that is the storage instructions from the company.


Personally I would get rid of the Hills Prescription l/d. It's got terrible ingredients PLUS it contains a chemical preservatives - ethoxyquin. This chemical is banned from use in human food due to being carcinogenic. I know a few people who went to our local pet store which is incredible knowledgable on pet foods and were given an alternative dog food which is much more healthy and good for their dogs specific health problems.

Here's the review of the hills ingredients in the l/dhttp://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1072&cat=all

Here's an excerpt...

Pros: 
Cons: Zero meat content, use of low quality grains and fillers, carcinogenic chemical preservative.

The first ingredient in this food is brewers rice, a low quality grain and by-product. This is followed by pork fat - the main source of nutrition in a food that has a zero meat content. Egg product and soybean meal are sources of low quality protein. We prefer not to see the use of any form of soy in dog food as this is an ingredient of low quality and commonly causing allergy problems. Soybean meal, the ground remains of soybeans after extraction of oil, provides additional low quality protein to the food.

Pasta "product" is likely to be wheat based, another common cause of allergy problems. Powdered cellulose is more commonly known as sawdust.

We note also the use of chemical preservatives - ethoxyquin. This chemicals is banned from use in human food due to being carcinogenic.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I started Havee on Fromms Chicken a la veg and he loves it. I had to doctor up the Wellness with their pure meat canned when he got picky with it. I tried Wellness kibble with the regular canned and I think he was allergic to the regular canned so I changesdto the pure meat canned.

Now I feed him 1/3 c in the am and the same in the pm of the Fromms with no additions.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

For a dog with liver problems the following recipe would be better than Hills.

Canine Low Protein Diet for Liver Disease
Revised by Dr. Claudia Kirk, Diplomate of the American College of Veterinary Nutritionists,
April 18, 2005
¼ lb of ground beef (not lean chuck)
2 Cups cooked rice
1 hard cooked egg, finely chopped
3 slices of white bread, crumbled
1 tsp powdered bone meal for feeding (if you can’t find this, substitute calcium carbonate)
¼ tsp lite salt
1 Centrum vitamin-mineral supplement
1 tsp corn oil
100 IU vitamin E capsule
1 gram fish oil nutritional supplement
1 tsp Metamucil

Cook rice in advance. Cook beef in skillet, stirring, until lightly browned. Mix cooked beef with remaining ingredients. Store refrigerated.
The mix is somewhat dry; moisture and palatability can be improved by adding warm water or low sodium chicken broth.

Yield: 598 grams (1.25 pounds) and 936 kcal/batch
Analysis (% Dry Matter):
Protein 19%
Fat 19%
Carbohydrate 54%
Sodium 0.5%
Calories 750 kcal/lb.

Feed sufficient amount to maintain normal body weight (approximately ¼ lb food per each 5 lb body weight).


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I also found this...just want to say sorry if it seems like I'm hijacking this thread.

http://www.vet.utk.edu/clinical/sacs/shunt/Liver_diet.pdf this is one menu I found and here are 3 others: 
For a fifty pound dog, a sample diet would look like this: 
- 4 ounces low fat cottage cheese 
- 4 ounces cooked chicken 
- One egg 
- 6 ounces (3/4 cup) of cooked oatmeal 
- 4 ounces canned pumpkin

Using the ingredients listed above, this diet could be varied. Variety is important not only for nutrients, but for the interest of the dog as well. 
Here are some additional examples:

- 4 ounces cooked Cod 
- 4 ounces low fat yogurt 
- One egg 
- 6 ounces (3/4 cup) of cooked oatmeal 
- 4 ounces steamed or cooked broccoli, cauliflower or sweet potato 
Another variation would be: 
- 4 ounces drained and rinsed canned or cooked Salmon 
- 3 scrambled eggs 
- 6 ounces cooked barley 
- 2 slices of whole wheat bread

and here is the liver shunt diet info

Protein: 
High quality, low ammonia producing animal proteins are very important. 
Carbohydrates: 
Complex carbohydrates are best, especially those with a lot of soluble fiber. The fiber content helps absorb excess ammonia and other toxins. 
Fat: 
Fat is important, but the fats used should be easily digestible and should be used in moderate amounts. 
Good foods to use for a dog with liver disease include: 
Protein sources: 
Eggs, low fat cottage cheese, yogurt, chicken (with skin and visible fat removed), and fish. 
Carbohydrate sources: 
Oatmeal, barley, whole wheat bread, pulped vegetable skins and canned pumpkin. 
Fat sources: 
Meat fat, Omega 3 fatty acids such as fish body oil or salmon oil (NOT cod liver oil). Omega 3 fatty acids help with organ function.

A sample diet might look like this:

50% cottage cheese, egg and chicken (cooked, with fat drained) 30% oatmeal 20% canned plain pumpkin. 
While some may interpret this diet as being 50% protein, please remember that the protein sources listed are high in moisture, fat and connective tissue. The actual amount of protein is less than 20%.

An average dog should consume about 2% to 3% of their body weight daily. So a 100 pound dog would get two to three pounds of food daily, a 50 pound dog would get one to one and a half pounds daily, and a 25 pound dog would get eight ounces to 12 ounces daily. A cup is about 8 ounces. However, you should initially weigh the food when you are first starting this diet. 
Do these sound like good cooked meal to you? I dont know much about feeding a dog this way so like I say I am as clueless as they get.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's really odd that they'd tell you not to even store it in a container. I do understand how it could mold if frozen though! That makes sense.

There is some bad press out there on the Hills, it seems like the vets really like to push it because they get a cut. Atleast around here.

Kara


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> That's really odd that they'd tell you not to even store it in a container. I do understand how it could mold if frozen though! That makes sense.
> 
> There is some bad press out there on the Hills, it seems like the vets really like to push it because they get a cut. Atleast around here.
> 
> Kara


Makes you wonder how a vet can recommend a food that contains "sawdust" and carcinogenic chemicals.

Their prescription diets are simply a way of charging more money and making you feel guilty that if you don't buy it, your pet might get sicker.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Personally I would get rid of the Hills Prescription l/d. It's got terrible ingredients PLUS it contains a chemical preservatives - ethoxyquin. This chemical is banned from use in human food due to being carcinogenic. I know a few people who went to our local pet store which is incredible knowledgable on pet foods and were given an alternative dog food which is much more healthy and good for their dogs specific health problems.
> 
> Here's the review of the hills ingredients in the l/dhttp://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1072&cat=all
> 
> ...


Thank you thank you!!! I am going to read that link that you included in your quote.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> That's really odd that they'd tell you not to even store it in a container. I do understand how it could mold if frozen though! That makes sense.
> 
> There is some bad press out there on the Hills, it seems like the vets really like to push it because they get a cut. Atleast around here.
> 
> Kara


I thought storing it in airtight plastic was the best. But now that I have read this thread, I might have to look into a different alternative.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Hi Lola,
> 
> Why does your Maggie have to eat Hill L/D???
> 
> Ryan


Maggie was born with a congenital liver condition. Not a shunt requiring surgery but a small liver that she has trouble metabolizing medications and food. She needs a special low protein diet and liver support medication.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Lola,

Sorry to hear that. 
I hope Maggie is ok!

Ryan


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you for posting those recipes


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> Maggie was born with a congenital liver condition. Not a shunt requiring surgery but a small liver that she has trouble metabolizing medications and food. She needs a special low protein diet and liver support medication.


I also found this from here
http://www.dogaware.com/specific.html#liver

Protein
Dogs with liver disease can lose the ability to process the ammonia in the body to urea. This causes a build of ammonia in the system which can be fatal. Past recommendations stated to feed dogs with liver disease a low protein diet, but this has since been found to be just as lethal, as the liver needs protein to regenerate. Newer recommendations are to feed proteins of high quality or of good bioavailability. This would mean a good quality, easy to digest protein. Rather than feed a commercial dog food, which would contain processed ingredients including plant proteins which are very difficult to digest, a good homemade diet would be the most supportive. While meat proteins are considered to add the most ammonia to the system, some must be used for best amino acid content. But other good sources with less ammonia content would include eggs and dairy products, such as cottage cheese, yogurt and cheese. As the dogs condition improves, more protein may be added.

Fat
Fat can burden an already sick liver, so it may be best to use low fat proteins and remove any extra fat from meat. Dairy products can be purchased in lower fat content as well. Omega 3 fatty acids in fish oil can still be supplemented for their supportive benefits.

Carbohydrates
Interestingly enough, while you will rarely see me recommend carbohydrates for dogs, in this case it is well indicated. Both soluble and insoluble fiber helps to absorb ammonia in the digestive tract, thus removing so it can't return to the body's system. This would be helpful during the convalescence period, and also if a dog had a long term problem with the liver. Insoluble fiber would include bran muffins, whole grain pasta, corn, filberts, artichoke, boysenberries, wheat, and whole wheat sandwich bread, pulped vegetable skins and rinds (such as what is found after removing juice from vegetables), popcorn, ground physillum husks and canned plain pumpkin. Soluble fiber includes fresh fruits (especially apples and citrus), vegetables (such as potatoes), certain grains (oatmeal, barley and rye), legumes & seeds, asparagus, oatmeal, beans, peaches, carrots, green beans, variety of grains, flax seeds, apple, and dried fruits.

I would probably recommend leaning more towards the insoluble fiber for the bulk of the carbohydrates fed to reduce the sugar content as carbohydrates also can tax an already burdened liver through it's metabolizing of sugars. 
The ratio of this diet would probably be low fat, moderate to medium high quality protein and moderate use of mostly insoluble fiber. Supplements to include would be SAM-e, milk thistle, digestive enzymes, a B complex, vitamin K, vitamin E, and l-carnitine in cases of severe liver disease.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Apparently you can even heal liver damage..

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/liver_diet.htm


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> Thank you for posting those recipes


You are very welcome! Hopefully some of the links provide some benefit and help Maggie out.


----------

